# Exterior I just finished



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are pics from the exterior I just finished. In the end, the HO decided not to have me paint the awning. I was surprized, since he was so insistant about it before. It came out pretty good. HO didn't want to spend any money on it, so it isn't as good as it could have been. I did alot of scraping, primed with oil and 2 coats of latex. I should have charged alot more but....I went to high school with the occupant and have done nearly the entire interior of this house as well in the past year so I gave them a big break.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW, what an impressive job. It looks really good. Very good work.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

wow, that looked pretty rough. Did you do much sanding or did they just want a scrape and prime? What is it about that type of siding that it doesn't hold paint well?
Looks really nice now! Looks like a cream body with white trim? Much improvement.


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

They didn't want to pay what it would have cost to sand, so this is just a scrape and prime.


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

Every single window pane needed to be reglazed. It wasn't part of my contract, but I think they wanted me to do it also. And they kinda wanted me to prime and paint every screen and storm for this too. It's one of those old houses where the storms and screens are separate and on a wood frame. I could have easily bumped this house up another $2000 doing what needs to be done. I hate when they let a house go too long.


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

The body is kind of a cream and khaki mix and the trim is an off white in a creamy color. Believe it or not- I used Valspar paint and it was really good. The previous painter (from 10 years ago) didn't prime anything! (It was a teacher. A friend of the HO, also a teacher.) :whistling2:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Brush and Roller said:


> The body is kind of a cream and khaki mix and the trim is an off white in a creamy color. Believe it or not- I used Valspar paint and it was really good. The previous painter (from 10 years ago) didn't prime anything! (It was a teacher. A friend of the HO, also a teacher.) :whistling2:


if only they had primed part of it, it could have made a good prime first testimony. I have seen several homes with this kind of siding peel the exact same way. Wonder if they were no primes too. Or teacher paints. If only all our customers realized how much they would save if they just their homes maintained . . . .


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

True, I just gave a bid for painting the int of the home $8000 "wow thats way to high I can get it done for 3000 bucks" was the response I got. I told them "even if I got the cheapest paint and cut back on my prep i'd have to charge at least 6000" So i told them sorry but i cant do it for that price. Sad to say, there job will be cut up and they will probably be calling me to fix it.

BTW great job


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice work , I always enjoy a good before and after.

P.S
for extra shock value, try taking your before pic after the scraping,
and wet the house down with a hose right before..it really intensifies the dramatics..and always show the before photo first... for the "wow factor"


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks all- for the kudos. I think I'm a good painter, but it helps to get recognition from your peers. Lots of people think they are good painters, right ? But not all painters are good- as we can testify to.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Brush and Roller said:


> Thanks all- for the kudos. I think I'm a good painter, but it helps to get recognition from your peers. Lots of people think they are good painters, right ? But not all painters are good- as we can testify to.


where is Sev when we need him?


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

You read my mind. :yes:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

better trademark those photos, SEV was looking for some houses that hadn't been spray painted for his portfolio.lol


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Dont give him any ideas, Now I have to trademark mine.

Thanks HOMEI


----------

